# Don't lend your guitar to this guy .....



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

a) How do you do this and not break a string? 
b) great song and performance ... but aren't afraid of ..umm say .. your guitar collapse in front of thousand people 

[video=youtube;7gHiv0a1C6Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gHiv0a1C6Y[/video]


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Another one is Tommy Emmanuel. He's hard on guitars. Check it out at 5:11.

[video=youtube;GZzUCuCosnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZzUCuCosnE[/video]


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

He had a (admittedly small) part in my favourite "band" movie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvHuv9xVB9E


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

That's Glen Hansard, the guy in Once. IIRC, he refers to that guitar as "The Horse".

Willie Nelson has an old nylon string that's had a similar kind of punishment in it's life.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I just found him on la tube. Which character did he play in the Commitments?



Merlin said:


> That's Glen Hansard, the guy in Once. IIRC, he refers to that guitar as "The Horse".
> 
> Willie Nelson has an old nylon string that's had a similar kind of punishment in it's life.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

He played Outspan Foster the guitarist in The Commitments.

Glen Hansard is probably one of the best singer song writers alive today. I got to see him and Marketa at Blues Fest in Ottawa a few years ago ... unfortunately in their infinite wisdom, the organizers put them on opposite Rush and we could barely hear them. They spent a lot of time apologizing, but still put on a fantastic show for everyone there. I believe it was shortly after someone committed suicide at one of his earlier shows by climbing up to the top of the bandstand and jumping off.

[video=youtube;938XY6DX02w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=938XY6DX02w[/video]


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I really dig his stuff. They were playing this one on the CBC for a while : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgG2rljJqH4


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool. Since I started this thread this morning I have hooked up an old Toshiba stereo to the computer. It sounds REALLY nice. .....looks like he owns another guitar in this vid. 


JHarasym said:


> I really dig his stuff. They were playing this one on the CBC for a while : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgG2rljJqH4


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I remember really hating the movie Once (why have a story when you can promote your band by playing the same 3 songs for 2 hours). I think it's because the opening scene was one of the funniest things I'd ever seen and then it felt like it didn't go anywhere afterwards. Like a lesser, indie folk version of the Beatles movies (which I'm fond of). It really soured me on Glen Hansard but every time I hear one of his tunes not from that movie I'm super impressed. My friend that leant the film to me is a massive fan and takes perverse pleasure in finding Glen Hansard songs that he knows I'll love and then complaining that I should have liked the movie more lol. He could abuse any of my axes if I could sing like him afterwards...


----------

